# Black Water



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I was thinking about adding some black water extracts to all my rhom tanks and I was just curious to see if they would like it and what difference(besides the change in water color) would it make.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

The only change it will make is the color. I have used it before but it does not last long. Mine would last about 3-4 days. I would recommend some peat moss or peat pellets as they last longer. Your Rhom will really like it. Make sure you take the carbon out of your filters if you have any.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> The only change it will make is the color. I have used it before but it does not last long. Mine would last about 3-4 days. I would recommend some peat moss or peat pellets as they last longer. Your Rhom will really like it. Make sure you take the carbon out of your filters if you have any.


Yeah, I've heard of peat moss and peat pellets...maybe I will give them all a little try.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It's also supposed to be really good for aquatic plants as I've read somewhere.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

it really depends on if you like the look of it or not.
i assume it would also be good for the fish because it would dim the tank a bit.
im no expert tho


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I used it for a while, but it didn't last. It does add some vitamins and trace elements to your tank, but you'd be better off with some peat moss or peat pellets IMO.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it depends where your rhom is from. Research and make a good decision.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya black water extract does not last long, looks good for a few days, but withiin a week its gone or after a water change. A waste of money IMO>


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To be honest I think rhoms only come from white/clear rivers. I could be wrong though. I know they like deep water. I read once on OPEFE they prefer a deeper squarer tank in the hobby compared to a longer tank. Thats about all that i can add to this :laugh:


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

ya, that would be awesome to have a 12''+ rhom in s a tank like 4'x4'x5' haha.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I know the Xingu rhoms would be out of their element since it's a clear water system.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You can put a small amount of peat pellets in your filter. Just put like 2 cups and it will just very slightly turn the water brown. If you think he likes it add a little more, if he dont add some carbon and it will go away. No biggie you can take the brown out as quick as it goes in.


----------

